# Early Edition 14.04.13



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Just seen this flyer on facebook and twitter  thought I'd post up and see who's going...


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

I'll be up for this, gives me a date to aim for with some of the work i want to do 8)


----------



## R222CEC (Jun 22, 2012)

Ill be there 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

First show of the year, roll on April 8)


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

TTchan said:


> First show of the year, roll on April 8)


That was quick haha, bring on April


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

ryanmtt said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> > First show of the year, roll on April 8)
> ...


Haha got to get people prepared


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... definitely up for this Chantelle! ... good shout, glad somebody has taken the bull by the horns and started this thread! ...

Steve
 



olds_cool said:


> I'll be up for this, gives me a date to aim for with some of the work i want to do 8)


... I'm with you there Raj- got quite a few little jobs to do before the better weather comes- are you going to give us a clue to what we can look forward to?
I haven't seen yours since the facelift suspension went on! ...
:wink:


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Rich mentioned on twitter about making a weekend off it or maybe staying somewhere the night before so we can have a few drinkies


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

Ill be going to this, Be nice to meet up with some of you as im new on here, Only had the TT about a week now but allready debadged and all red rear, got a p flo induction kit and forge turbo tip on, Tie bars are on the way and still deciding on which coilovers and wheels to go for. Way things are going should be in pretty good order by then lol


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey guys, just letting you all know, me, raj and rich have all booked hotels, so we'll all be staying over the night before the show so if anyone else wants to join us, it's the Premier Inn, Bedford road, Northampton  we can grab some food and have a few drinks then 8)


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Bumping it up


----------



## dtsdesignz (Dec 6, 2011)

I think so, I'll have the SLR out and ready for some more photos!


----------



## jprm89 (Jan 14, 2013)

I can't see the flyer  would be up for a meet as I haven't been to a audi one and i would appreciate the tips and advice. What are the details?


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

jprm89 said:


> I can't see the flyer  would be up for a meet as I haven't been to a audi one and i would appreciate the tips and advice. What are the details?


This is their website...

http://www.edition38.com/


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

Where is it Chantelle?? Il be up for this if not to far?


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

mark_1423 said:


> Where is it Chantelle?? Il be up for this if not to far?


Northampton


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

1 week to go


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

Im going but taking the corrado


----------



## mosmadsam (Nov 28, 2012)

I'll be there, will be my 1st E38 and 1st with the TT although its pretty standard atm, will be good to see what people have done and get some good shots with my SLR.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Was a good day...loads of cars but only got a few pics...

Our cars:









Hollie's TT:


----------



## mosmadsam (Nov 28, 2012)

Hey Chantelle, it was a good show, thanks for the reminder! Glad the weather held up. I got quite a few shots on my SLR, tried to get a good few of the TT's incase they were anyones from off here. I need to edit / upload them tonight and I'll post a link.


----------

